# Laparoscopic Colon Resection



## Trendale (May 14, 2008)

Can someone tell me the appropriate code to use for laparoscopic colon resection. The op report did  not mention an anastomosis. It states vessels were occluded with hemoclips. The fascial inscion at the inferior umbilicus was closed using interrupted sutures of vicryl. Is 44202 with mod 52 appropriate? 44238 may get denied as I was told. Any feed back?


----------



## mjewett (May 15, 2008)

It sounds like some the dictation was missing. You might want to ask you doctor to correct the documentation. Either they did an anastomosis or it resulted in a colostomy.


----------



## Treetoad (May 15, 2008)

Was the surgeon planning to take the patient back to the OR at another time?  What is the intent---anastomosis or colostomy?  I had this same scenario just recently.  The surgeon did a partial colectomy and returned to the OR two days later to do the anastomosis.  In my case, I charged 44204/52.  Or maybe the surgeon just left something out of his documentation.

~L


----------



## Trendale (May 20, 2008)

*Lap Colon Resection*

That was the case, he left something out. I questioned him and he said he did a 44204.Thanks!


----------

